# UroTuning.com | SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kits for your 1.8T



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

*Urotuning is proud to offer you 3 different SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kits for your 1.8t:*


Basic SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kit, 1.8T
Ultimate SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kit, 1.8T
Silicone Plus SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kit with NO Catch Can, 1.8T
Ultimate Silicone Plus SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kit, 1.8T


This will not only clean up your cluttered 1.8t engine bay, but it will also make diagnosing a boost leak much easier. Removing all the emissions from the car streamlines the system, and removes many of the plastic pieces that are common to break over time. 



*____________________________________________________________________*


Basic SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kit, 1.8T

This is the basic kit that will delete your entire SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP system for any Mk4 Golf/Jetta 1.8T.

Kit includes all the hoses, caps, clamps and resistors to delete the SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP system. (NOTE: The secondary airflow code can only be defeated with software).

** This kit does NOT include the SAI blockoff plate and catch can system. See our Ultimate Kit which includes these items.



UroTuning Recommends the following parts to consider when installing this kit (see parts listings below):

- Replacing the cooling hose flange (it has to come off so why not replace since they are common to fail)

- Using a new intake manifold gasket or upgrading to the NewSouth PowerGasket for added HP

- Switching to a Billet Dipstick Funnel (odds are pretty good you will break the factory orange tube when installing the delete kit)



*____________________________________________________________________*


Ultimate SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kit, 1.8T

This is the Ultimate kit that will delete your entire SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP system for any Mk4 Golf/Jetta 1.8T.

Kit includes all the hoses, caps, clamps and resistors to delete the SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP system. 

NOTE: Be aware installing this kit will cause the Check Engine Light to come, while some codes can be defeated with the resistors the secondary airflow code can only be defeated with software.

** This kit also includes the SAI blockoff plate and a 42 Draft Design Stealth catch can (avilable in Black or Polished). Installation of the catch can is required in a location of your choice.





UroTuning Recommends the following parts to consider when installing this kit (see parts listings below):

- Replacing the cooling hose flange (it has to come off so why not replace since they are common to fail)

- Using a new intake manifold gasket or upgrading to the NewSouth PowerGasket for added HP

- Switching to a Billet Dipstick Funnel (odds are pretty good you will break the factory orange tube when installing the delete kit)


*____________________________________________________________________*


Silicone Plus SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kit with NO Catch Can, 1.8T

This is the Ultimate Silicone Plus kit that will delete your entire SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP system for any Mk4 Golf/Jetta 1.8T for customer that already have a Catch Can with 3/4" ports. 


KIT INCLUDES:

- Silicone hoses for Catch Can (19mm-3/4")

- Silicone brake booster hose (13mm-1/2")

- Silicone vacuum hose (4mm-5/32")

- Silicone hose reducer for valve cover connection

- 034 SAI Block off plate

- Plug in connector resistors

- All caps, plugs and clamps needed for install 



NOTE: Be aware installing this kit will cause the Check Engine Light to come, while some codes can be defeated with the resistors the secondary airflow code can only be defeated with software.





UroTuning Recommends the following parts to consider when installing this kit (see parts listings below):

- Replacing the cooling hose flange (it has to come off so why not replace since they are common to fail)

- Using a new intake manifold gasket or upgrading to the NewSouth PowerGasket for added HP

- Switching to a Billet Dipstick Funnel (odds are pretty good you will break the factory orange tube when installing the delete kit)



*____________________________________________________________________*


Ultimate Silicone Plus SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kit, 1.8T


This is the Ultimate Silicone Plus kit that will delete your entire SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP system for any Mk4 Golf/Jetta 1.8T.

By far this is the Ultimate clean install kit available! Catch can is neatly mounted next to the brake booster for a stealth install that looks factory! There is NO drilling required with this kit. 

KIT INCLUDES:

- 034 Catch Can Kit with silicone hoses (available in Polished, Gloss Black and Wrinkle Black finish)

- 034 SAI Block off plate

- 034 Silicone block breather hose

- Silicone brake booster hose

- Plug in connector resistors

- All caps, plugs and clamps needed for install



NOTE: Be aware installing this kit will cause the Check Engine Light to come, while some codes can be defeated with the resistors the secondary airflow code can only be defeated with software.





UroTuning Recommends the following parts to consider when installing this kit (see parts listings below):

- Replacing the cooling hose flange (it has to come off so why not replace since they are common to fail)

- Using a new intake manifold gasket or upgrading to the NewSouth PowerGasket for added HP

- Switching to a Billet Dipstick Funnel (odds are pretty good you will break the factory orange tube when installing the delete kit)





*____________________________________________________________________*

*Click on the Links below to order!*


Basic SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kit- starting at $99.99 
Ultimate SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kit- starting at $249.99 
Silicone Plus SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kit with NO Catch Can, 1.8T - starting at $179.99
Ultimate Silicone Plus SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kit- starting at $369.99 


[URL="http://www.urotuning.com/SAI-Delete-Kits-s/3023.htm"


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving from UroTuning. Be sure to visit our website for our Black Friday weekend special.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Sunday bump. 2 more days left for our Black Friday weekend special


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

less than 27 hours left for our Cyber Monday sale! $20 off any $100 order.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

4 hours left on the Cyber Monday sale. use code "20off" for $20 off any order over $100


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

how about a price on just the resistors?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> how about a price on just the resistors?


$39.99 for the set. you can buy here: http://www.urotuning.com/SAI-EVAP-Delete-Resistor-Kit-3-pcs-Mk4-1-8T-p/sai_resistor_mk4_kit.htm


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Gettaguy1.8t (Dec 3, 2012)

I want to buy this ultimate kit, but where can I find good directions on how to do delete. I found a big one with alot of info and pictures, but I find a simple black and white diagram much more simple. Also I have awd engine code, so the thread I read on the delete was a little diff. Just consed the hell out of me.

Gimme a :beer: 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Gettaguy1.8t said:


> I want to buy this ultimate kit, but where can I find good directions on how to do delete. I found a big one with alot of info and pictures, but I find a simple black and white diagram much more simple. Also I have awd engine code, so the thread I read on the delete was a little diff. Just consed the hell out of me.
> 
> Gimme a :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


we do not have any other instructions. but i can say that once you are actually doing the install the instructions are very good and give a lot of details on how its all done: http://urotuned.com/sai.pdf


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

Do you have a resistor for the pump itself?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

VW indahouse said:


> Do you have a resistor for the pump itself?


the pump does NOT require a resistor. it can be left unplugged and will not throw a code.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy New Years from UroTuning


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

is it Friday yet??


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

hump day bump day!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

had a question about the resistors,

from my understanding there are 2 types for the evap? one's round and one is a square.

Do we get to specify which we need? how does this work.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

halchka99 said:


> had a question about the resistors,
> 
> from my understanding there are 2 types for the evap? one's round and one is a square.
> 
> Do we get to specify which we need? how does this work.


the evap should be oval.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

ordered!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

if this were around years ago i wouldn't have buried my stuff in the harness and left the connectors on....:banghead:

especially since i now have to find time to pull my entire wrapped and hidden harness out of my MKI to re-do the resistors


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

this brings back memories of being the chapter leader and mod on fixx for DC area :] great forums. no drama


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> this brings back memories of being the chapter leader and mod on fixx for DC area :] great forums. no drama


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

humpday bump day


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## B6handofgod (May 20, 2012)

the resistors will work for my b6audi correct


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

B6handofgod said:


> the resistors will work for my b6audi correct


Yes.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## B6handofgod (May 20, 2012)

any shipping discounts lol


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

B6handofgod said:


> any shipping discounts lol


shipping should be about $6 with USPS


----------



## B6handofgod (May 20, 2012)

great dudes over at urotuning thanks for the picture u drew on my package ! love it lol, waiting for one more .. bout to order those resistors !!! thanks guys :beer:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

B6handofgod said:


> great dudes over at urotuning thanks for the picture u drew on my package ! love it lol, waiting for one more .. bout to order those resistors !!! thanks guys :beer:


:thumbup: thanks for the order


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## JMBoriss (Jun 4, 2012)

I literally just ordered one of these kits! The $250 one. Can't wait to install it!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

JMBoriss said:


> I literally just ordered one of these kits! The $250 one. Can't wait to install it!


 Thanks for the order


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I ordered a set of N249/N112/SAI resistors from you guys and they work great. 
Sure, I could have added some resistors to the harness, but it was money well spent buying your product utilizing OE connectors and keeping the delete clean and simple. 
Money well spent! :thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Sale Ends Sunday at Midnight!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## Soflanick (Feb 21, 2013)

What kind of sale are we talking about here? Ready to purchase....


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Soflanick said:


> What kind of sale are we talking about here? Ready to purchase....


sale ended a few weeks ago. keep an eye on our FB page for upcoming sales.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Interested in this BC it's cleaner than current setup.

http://www.urotuning.com/SAI-EVAP-Delete-Resistor-Kit-3-pcs-Mk4-1-8T-p/sai_resistor_mk4_kit.htm

But the title says three piece but description is five pieces. Which is it? I need entire resistor kit.

Which resistors are included: 
N80 valve (EVAP purge valve) - oval style 
N112 valve (SAI combi valve) - square style 
N75, N249, VVT - square style 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

theswoleguy said:


> Interested in this BC it's cleaner than current setup.
> 
> http://www.urotuning.com/SAI-EVAP-Delete-Resistor-Kit-3-pcs-Mk4-1-8T-p/sai_resistor_mk4_kit.htm
> 
> ...


 the description lists 5 possible uses for the resistors. for the SAI delete all you need is: 

N80 - oval style 
N112 - square style 
N249 - square style


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> the description lists 5 possible uses for the resistors. for the SAI delete all you need is:
> 
> N80 - oval style
> N112 - square style
> N249 - square style


 Ah ok cool, a kit available for all five? All is removed. Would prefer to resistor it all off with these nice plugs.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

theswoleguy said:


> Ah ok cool, a kit available for all five? All is removed. Would prefer to resistor it all off with these nice plugs.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 we didnt have a kit for all 5 since most people dont delete everything. but i just put a kit together for you to order online: http://www.urotuning.com/SAI-EVAP-N75-VVT-Delete-Resistor-Kit-5-pcs-Mk4-p/sai_resistor_5pcs.htm


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> we didnt have a kit for all 5 since most people dont delete everything. but i just put a kit together for you to order online: http://www.urotuning.com/SAI-EVAP-N75-VVT-Delete-Resistor-Kit-5-pcs-Mk4-p/sai_resistor_5pcs.htm


 Justin, thanks man before i order are these for the rear tag lights? 
http://www.urotuning.com/LED-Seat-Lamp-Audi-A4-B6-B7-p/bulb-au-led-a4b6-s.htm 

may order a few other things


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

theswoleguy said:


> Justin, thanks man before i order are these for the rear tag lights?
> http://www.urotuning.com/LED-Seat-Lamp-Audi-A4-B6-B7-p/bulb-au-led-a4b6-s.htm
> 
> may order a few other things


 What car would this be for?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

2001 Audi TT

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

theswoleguy said:


> 2001 Audi TT
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 yes, they fit all TT


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Your order number is 11117. 

Got the Full Resistor Kit and Tag Lights. :thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

don't buy this catch can setup if your running a high flow air filter, your car will smoke at idle and every time you stop at a light because it deletes the manifold vacuum from the sys.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

taverncustoms said:


> don't buy this catch can setup if your running a high flow air filter, your car will smoke at idle and every time you stop at a light because it deletes the manifold vacuum from the sys.


 I think there may be something else going on with your car. We have never had any complaints about this before.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

yea you got something else goin on bc i dont have this issue.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I think there may be something else going on with your car. We have never had any complaints about this before.


 as soon as i re installed the factory parts the issue went away and has not been back. so.... maybe my enormous filter & massive TIP has something to do with it. cause i got basically no vacuum at idle. i imagine a more restrictive sys this will work fine. :thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

We are taking off for SOWO today and will be closed until Tuesday next week! Be sure to take advantage of our sale running through the end of the month. All orders will be processed when we return.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Secondary delete who can do this?*



[email protected] said:


> NOTE. Be aware installing this kit will cause the Check Engine Light to come, while some codes can be defeated with the resistors the secondary airflow code can only be defeated with software.



Who can do the software delete so I can Pass Emissions?


----------



## iliaonabike (Apr 30, 2011)

Pete O. Arguelles said:


> Who can do the software delete so I can Pass Emissions?


^^Unitronic, Gonzo etc.

Thanks Justin! Got the silicone kit and power gasket. Everything looks outstanding.
Good company rigght here! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

iliaonabike said:


> ^^Unitronic, Gonzo etc.
> 
> Thanks Justin! Got the silicone kit and power gasket. Everything looks outstanding.
> Good company rigght here! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


Ok good now I will buy the kit and start yanking everything out.


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> bump it


Hello Jwelty, can u put together a kit for me I'm looking at the ultimate but I already have that same catch can bought it from 034 and all the hoses that go with the can including the squigly hose also, I will need everything else. Also let me what to do about the software delete for the secondary.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## WizzoMKV (Jul 5, 2010)

Do you not have anythings for AEB A4's? Much less to delete i know


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

WizzoMKV said:


> Do you not have anythings for AEB A4's? Much less to delete i know


 nothing yet. if we had a local car to make a kit with we could put it together for sure. the AEB does not have SAI correct? should be pretty simple to figure out. shoot me an email to [email protected] and i can look into it some more


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

What happens to the two solenoids that r located in front of the intake manifold? R these just deleted? Are these the solenoids that r needed for fuel trims? 
I'm running APR stock turbo software and started deleting everything needed for your SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP delet kit. Will be ordering tonight.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Pete O. Arguelles said:


> What happens to the two solenoids that r located in front of the intake manifold? R these just deleted? Are these the solenoids that r needed for fuel trims?
> I'm running APR stock turbo software and started deleting everything needed for your SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP delet kit. Will be ordering tonight.


yes they are deleted from the system.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## Soflanick (Feb 21, 2013)

How did I miss the sale? Lol


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

weekend bump!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## jrdnlc (Oct 6, 2012)

Question; If I do the software delete will I be able to pass emissions in California?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

jrdnlc said:


> Question; If I do the software delete will I be able to pass emissions in California?


i'm not familiar with Cali state law but i know the readiness codes will pass for the emissions system if you get the software delete


----------



## jrdnlc (Oct 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> i'm not familiar with Cali state law but i know the readiness codes will pass for the emissions system if you get the software delete


Thanks! Hopefully someone from CA that has done this can chime in :thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## SMOKii3Y (Jan 28, 2009)

whens the next sale?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Sunday Bump Day!


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

Will this kit work with an AMU?


----------



## jrdnlc (Oct 6, 2012)

Wha about a kit that allows me to keep the SAI?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Letter K said:


> Will this kit work with an AMU?


 Most of the kit will work on the AMU. we are working on putting together a few more pieces for the AMU. shoot me an email for more details: [email protected]


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

weekend bump


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## Mad Max88 (Aug 21, 2013)

would I be able to shut off my air pump with vag-com or would it need a flash?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Mad Max88 said:


> would I be able to shut off my air pump with vag-com or would it need a flash?


the pump will be disconnected with kit installed.


----------



## Mad Max88 (Aug 21, 2013)

I thought it would throw a code?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Mad Max88 said:


> I thought it would throw a code?


well it will throw a code. but you said turn your pump off.. i guess you meant turn your pump "code" off :thumbup:

you will need software to defeat the incorrect flow code


----------



## Mad Max88 (Aug 21, 2013)

so it can or cannot be done with vag-com? can you give me an example of how to keep the code from setting??


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Mad Max88 said:


> so it can or cannot be done with vag-com? can you give me an example of how to keep the code from setting??


it cannot be done with vagcom. you need a software tune in order to clear it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## mk4321 (Nov 14, 2010)

Got my kit today and look forward to installing it this weekend!:thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

mk4321 said:


> Got my kit today and look forward to installing it this weekend!:thumbup:


Post up some installed pics when you get it installed.


----------



## mk4321 (Nov 14, 2010)

groggory said:


> Post up some installed pics when you get it installed.


Great... Now I need to clean my engine bay!:laugh:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

mk4321 said:


> Got my kit today and look forward to installing it this weekend!:thumbup:


Thanks for the order! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump for our Haloween Sale!!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas from the UroTuning family to yours!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

What will I need to use the kit on an AWD engine code?

Thanks


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Sycoticmynd29 said:


> What will I need to use the kit on an AWD engine code?
> 
> Thanks


Most kits will work. Only the Ultimate Silicone kit with the 034 catch can will not work for AWD cars.


----------



## Gooshpoo (May 15, 2013)

Just got my kit in with the catch can yay! oh but im sad because i needed the oil breather hose adapter but unfortunately you did not have it in stock so i ordered it from 034 ;-; not gonna be here till Thursday


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I've ordered 3 of your basic kits, did my car and 2 friend's.

Great parts, great customer service, thanks guys.:thumbup:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> I've ordered 3 of your basic kits, did my car and 2 friend's.
> 
> Great parts, great customer service, thanks guys.:thumbup:


thats awesome! glad we could help


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

SOWO Prep sale is now live!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## jalisco (Sep 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *Urotuning is proud to offer you 3 different SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kits for your 1.8t:*
> 
> Basic SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kit, 1.8T
> Ultimate SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kit, 1.8T
> ...


what kind of hoses come with the ultimate silicone plus fro the delete kit?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

jalisco said:


> what kind of hoses come with the ultimate silicone plus fro the delete kit?


The ultimate silicone plus comes with all silicone hoses.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> jalisco said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of hoses come with the ultimate silicone plus fro the delete kit?
> ...


LOL!



I ordered a few things recently and it arrived Tuesday. I was missing a part, I called/texted y'all as soon as I realized I didn't have my full order. Nothing could be done that night but it was taken care of 1st thing the next morning.

Great customer service. I love doing business with y'all.


PS: Thanks for the SOWO cuzzi.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad we could get it sorted for you and thanks for the business. it is greatly appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i've done 7 of the ultimate silicone plus kits in the last 4 months. love them.:beer:


----------



## jalisco (Sep 1, 2010)

I ordered the ultimate silicone hoses on monday and no updates yet


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Minus aww. The fitment is fukn horrible on the aww's. But that's 034 issue with the hoses

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

jalisco said:


> I ordered the ultimate silicone hoses on monday and no updates yet


Whats your name? it should have shipped out for sure we have all the parts in stock.


----------



## jalisco (Sep 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Whats your name? it should have shipped out for sure we have all the parts in stock.


I haven't received an Email with a tracking number or anything like that 
order number 20425 
Miguel Lopez


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

jalisco said:


> I haven't received an Email with a tracking number or anything like that
> order number 20425
> Miguel Lopez


ok, we ran out of the silicone Y hose for the late model cars. we have more coming today so your order will ship today. sorry for the delay!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## TEEJAY5150 (Aug 26, 2012)

two of the connectors have the same connection do they need to go to specific locations or do those two not matter?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## dwaltar (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Justin Welty, I want to buy the next article (http://www.urotuning.com/Ultimate-Silicone-Plus-SAI-N249-PCV-EVAP-Delete-p/sai_delete_1.8t_plus.htm) for my vw jetta 2004 1.8T, and I want to know if it comes with an installation guide step by step. And also wanted to know if you make deliveries to hotels, because i live in another country.

Best regards, :thumbup:

Diego.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

dwaltar said:


> Hi Justin Welty, I want to buy the next article (http://www.urotuning.com/Ultimate-Silicone-Plus-SAI-N249-PCV-EVAP-Delete-p/sai_delete_1.8t_plus.htm) for my vw jetta 2004 1.8T, and I want to know if it comes with an installation guide step by step. And also wanted to know if you make deliveries to hotels, because i live in another country.
> 
> Best regards, :thumbup:
> 
> Diego.


yes you can view the install PDF here www.urotuned.com/sai.pdf

we can ship to your hotel.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## lowlyfetuner (Jul 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> *Urotuning is proud to offer you 3 different SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kits for your 1.8t:*
> 
> Basic SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kit, 1.8T
> Ultimate SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete Kit, 1.8T
> ...




^that cracks me up about $4 worth of rubber tubing, Few standard hose clamps and some barb fittings from the hardware store... $100... Kit was taken directly from a write up on vortex on how to delete secondary air / evap / n249


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks for all the orders!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## 2slow4me (Jan 14, 2007)

*Buy plug in resister*

Can i purchase the plug in resisters only?


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

2slow4me said:


> Can i purchase the plug in resisters only?


yes! http://www.urotuning.com/SAI-Delete-Kits-s/3023.htm

scroll down, there are a few different options. Thanks you


----------



## GLiMKIV (Nov 12, 2006)

I just received my 3 resistors, I got one square one plugged in. The oval one for the purge valve is not plugging in for some reason. I'm afraid I'll break it if I keep forcing it. Plus I'm not seeing where the other square one goes under the manifold. I've already deleted my emissions components a long time ago, I just never got around to doing the resistors :facepalm:. I have two empty oval shaped ones under the manifold and only one square. What am I missing? My VVT is plugged in along with my N75.

Thanks


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

GLiMKIV said:


> I just received my 3 resistors, I got one square one plugged in. The oval one for the purge valve is not plugging in for some reason. I'm afraid I'll break it if I keep forcing it. Plus I'm not seeing where the other square one goes under the manifold. I've already deleted my emissions components a long time ago, I just never got around to doing the resistors :facepalm:. I have two empty oval shaped ones under the manifold and only one square. What am I missing? My VVT is plugged in along with my N75.
> 
> Thanks


in some cases the pink tab inside the connector needs to be pushed up to click into place to allow the connector to slide all the way in. Some cars have an oval and square under the manifold depending on how many wires you removed. If you need another oval you can send back the square and we will send an oval.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

hump day bump day


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Last chance to take advantage of our Holiday ends Jan 5th at Midnight!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks for all the orders.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

SOWO Bump!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## Lip_Ripper (Sep 16, 2014)

6105093309



Sent from my iPhone MK6 using Tapatalk


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Hope your enjoying a day off from work today!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## newa6eoutlw (Sep 30, 2015)

What does this actually do? I'm not a car person


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

newa6eoutlw said:


> What does this actually do? I'm not a car person
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it removes all the vacuum hoses and SAI pump from the car. Basically cleans up the engine bay and makes it easier to find any leaks in the vacuum / boost system.


----------



## newa6eoutlw (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh ok coz I read the part about a CEL popping up if you install it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

newa6eoutlw said:


> Oh ok coz I read the part about a CEL popping up if you install it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes you would need a tune to remove the SAI flow code from coming on.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Monday bump day!


----------



## newa6eoutlw (Sep 30, 2015)

What is the point of this kit?(I'm not a car person)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

newa6eoutlw said:


> What is the point of this kit?(I'm not a car person)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it removes all the vacuum hoses and SAI pump from the car. Basically cleans up the engine bay and makes it easier to find any leaks in the vacuum / boost system.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Last day to take advantage of our Black Friday Sale www.urotuning.com


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## newa6eoutlw (Sep 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> it removes all the vacuum hoses and SAI pump from the car. Basically cleans up the engine bay and makes it easier to find any leaks in the vacuum / boost system.


Does this mess up emissions? I live in Ny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

newa6eoutlw said:


> Does this mess up emissions? I live in Ny
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it removes emissions devices from your vehicle. This is intended for off-road use only.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## cmdshft (Oct 17, 2011)

I wanted to say that I am having a friend install the combo delete and IE VTA kit you sell as we speak, I bought it on recommendation by others and the praise on your quality.

Mainly installing to eliminate persistant vacuum and PCV issues and to clean up the bay a bit. Chasing a boost/idle issue that I suspect is related to the JSP/EGR system that this eliminates.

Very impressed overall with the individual parts.

I'll post some high quality pics since it's extremely difficult to find any photos of the kit installed online. Mostly just stock product page pics which aren't clear enough either.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

cmdshft said:


> I wanted to say that I am having a friend install the combo delete and IE VTA kit you sell as we speak, I bought it on recommendation by others and the praise on your quality.
> 
> Mainly installing to eliminate persistant vacuum and PCV issues and to clean up the bay a bit. Chasing a boost/idle issue that I suspect is related to the JSP/EGR system that this eliminates.
> 
> ...


quality photo's would be great  :thumbup:


----------



## cmdshft (Oct 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> quality photo's would be great  :thumbup:


Ask and ye shall recieve.


----------



## Lip_Ripper (Sep 16, 2014)

What is this plugged into looks like coolant flange im confused....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdshft (Oct 17, 2011)

Lip_Ripper said:


> What is this plugged into looks like coolant flange im confused....


That is not the coolant flange, that is the block breather on the front of the motor, where the PCV system starts. That line is a -10AN adapter with line running to the catch can.


----------



## Lip_Ripper (Sep 16, 2014)

cmdshft said:


> That is not the coolant flange, that is the block breather on the front of the motor, where the PCV system starts. That line is a -10AN adapter with line running to the catch can.


Ok so the other hose that comes out of the catch can gets fited witha 10an to the valve cover right... Then block off plate by the flange and rip out all the compy and hoses pcv


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdshft (Oct 17, 2011)

Lip_Ripper said:


> Ok so the other hose that comes out of the catch can gets fited witha 10an to the valve cover right... Then block off plate by the flange and rip out all the compy and hoses pcv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much!


----------



## Lip_Ripper (Sep 16, 2014)

Cool seems straight forward but then it started reading about resistors and started looking more complicated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdshft (Oct 17, 2011)

Lip_Ripper said:


> Cool seems straight forward but then it started reading about resistors and started looking more complicated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you DIY them, yeah can be intimidating for someone like me with no electrical know how. The plug in resistors are sweet.


----------



## Lip_Ripper (Sep 16, 2014)

cmdshft said:


> If you DIY them, yeah can be intimidating for someone like me with no electrical know how. The plug in resistors are sweet.


Crap!! What are the resistors for? Do u have to use them? I thought once u installed the block off plate... You can just rip out the comby and attached tubing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdshft (Oct 17, 2011)

Lip_Ripper said:


> Crap!! What are the resistors for? Do u have to use them? I thought once u installed the block off plate... You can just rip out the comby and attached tubing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need the resistors to be able to adapt fuel trims still. If the circuit is open, even if you are flashed, you wont get a CEL but you wont be able to adapt trims.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## TMakrop (Sep 18, 2015)

cmdshft said:


> Pretty much!


Do you have any overall bay pics/shots with this installed??


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Monday Bump Day!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

bump it


----------

